# Draw length



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Your draw looks close, but it's impossible to be sure.... pointing the arrow down like that.
We need to see one pic of you with the arrow level at full draw.
And another one from the back and slightly from above... looking down your arm from the elbow to the tip of the arrow.

It does look like you have a death grip on your release and your trigger finger is stretched out... with only the tip touching the trigger.
You want both hands relaxed and your finger hooked deep over the trigger... head held erect and straight in line with your spine.


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks ill try for better pics. With my release shorter I feel cramped in regards to peep face and release hand. Does that make any sense? 

Phil
from my galaxy phone


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

From your photo I'd say your DL is good. It does seem that your peep is too low - you look like you are tilting your head down to look through the peep. To check, draw the bow with your eyes closed and settle into a comfortable anchor position. Open you eyes and see if your peep is above or below your line of sight to your pins.


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

So I did what you said. My peep lines up with the top of my peep on the bottom of my ring. 

Phil
from my galaxy phone


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Philhair said:


> So I did what you said. My peep lines up with the top of my peep on the bottom of my ring.
> 
> Phil
> from my galaxy phone


Move your peep up.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is my .02. 

From the pic your shirt is not showing an equal amount of chest for a closed stance. This is telling me your not keeping your back flat and staying in your gun barrel. Your not keeping your bow shoulder in line because your draw is short. The apex of your string is in front of your eye. "Most" shooters attain a better draw with the apex under the eye. If you were to lengthen your draw say 1/2" or so and then shorten your release, this would give better alignment and allow you to keep your back parallel to the target. This will also help keep your draw elbow above the arrow line. A overhead pic and rear pic would be great like da shoe stated,but I can only work with what I can see. 
Let the opinions flow.


----------

